# Brave man jokes



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

BRAVE MAN JOKES

What's the definition of the bravest man in the world??

The man who comes home drunk, covered in lipstick and smelling of perfume,

Then slaps his wife on the backside and says: "You're next, fatty."

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Man walks into the bedroom with a sheep under his arm while his wife is 
lying in bed reading.

Man says: "This is the pig I have sex with when you've got a headache."

Wife replies: "I think you'll find that is a sheep."

Man replies: "I think you'll find I was talking to the sheep"

-------------------------------------------------------------------

A man walks into his bedroom and sees his wife packing a suitcase.

He asks, "What are you doing?"

She answers, "I'm moving to London . I heard prostitutes there get paid 
Â£400 for doing what I do for you for free."

Later that night, on her way out, the wife walks into the bedroom and 
sees her husband packing his suitcase.

When she asks him where he's going, he replies, "I'm coming too I want 
to see how you live on Â£800 a year".


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

middle one is the worlds best joke - brilliant :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good job mate, made me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Middle one is brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

